# Georgia High School Fishing



## rolltide52beard (Apr 18, 2016)

Our 4th trail tournament of the year is Sunday April 24th.

Registration will open at 5:15- First boat to register will be boat #1, 2nd boat to register will be boat #2 and so on. We are expecting around 60-70 Boats so get there early.
Mandatory Rules and Safety Meeting - 6:30
Blast off - Safe light - Around 6:45

- Make sure you have your liability form, contact information sheet turned in.
- Bring your $30 per angler membership fee
- You must pay this even if you fished last year.
- Bring your $30 per boat entry fee.

See georgiahighschoolfishing.com for details
or email me scott@georgiahighschoolfishing.com


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 18, 2016)

Why would they have tournaments on sundays?  Why not Saturday?


----------



## rolltide52beard (Apr 19, 2016)

We hold our tournaments on Sunday's to avoid conflicts with other high school sports.  Such as Football, Baseball, Basketball.  I know that there are some kids that have church responsibilities but I decided that Sunday's were the best option for most.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 19, 2016)

Ok.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rolltide52beard (May 12, 2016)

Our final regular season tournament will be this Sunday at Little Hall.

Registration opens - 5:00
Boats in the water -6:00
Rules and safety meeting on the water - 6:15
Blast off - 6:30 or safe light

See georgiahighschoolfishing.com for full details
30$ per boat must be a GHSF member


----------

